# Weiterleitung über Frames hinaus!



## ahykes (11. März 2005)

Hallo Leutz,
ich habe ein Weiterleitung auf meiner Seite...Nichts besonderes, ich weiss. Aber nun befindet sich die Seite in der die Weiterleitung steht in einem untergeordnetem Frame. Ich würde aber gerne ereichen, dass die Weiterleitung auswirkung auf alle Frames hat...Die Weiterleitung soll also den ganzen Browser betreffen. Leider hat man ja hierbei keine Möglichkeit ein "Target" zudefinieren...Anbei schonmal mein QT:

<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="5; url=http://www.quatsch.de"> 


Das Gesamt Frame in dem http://www.quatsch.de kommen soll heisst "Inhalt"...Hat einer eine Idee?


----------



## Gumbo (11. März 2005)

Entweder du definierst die Metadaten in der obersten Instanz oder greifst auf eine clientseitige Lösung zurück.


----------



## ahykes (11. März 2005)

Okay...Aber ich habe garncihts verstanden...


----------



## Gumbo (11. März 2005)

Ich meinte, entweder definierst du die Metadaten in dem Dokument, welches aufgerufen wird, oder du greifst auf eine clientseitige Lösung (beispielsweise JavaScript) zurück.
Schreibe ich wirklich so unverständlich?


----------



## ahykes (11. März 2005)

sonst hätte ich wohl nicht gefragt...  

Okay...werde mich dann mal bei den Kollegen von JavaScript im Forum umschauen...


----------

